# Bowfishing near shore



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

I had a dispute with my buddy today on this...

On a smaller lake, I found some carp in the shallows. I was contemplating taking the boat out there and doing some bowfishing, and was told that it was illegal?!?! He says it can't be done because there are occupied dwellings within 450 ft. and it is illegal to discharge a "firearm" within 450 ft. of an occupied dwelling...I think he just doesn't want me to shoot the "pet carp" that his mom feeds :lol: 

But honestly, what is the law on this?


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Bowfishing is just that a method of "fishing". Not a method of hunting. Nowhere in the hunting guide does it talk about bowfishing. Therefore the 450ft rule doesn't apply. Although, you should always avoid bowfishing around peoples boats, swimming areas etc. This just avoids confrontation and is just good ethics. 

The only time i have had a problem with bowfishing is when doing it along a discharge drain within city limits. Carrying a bow inside city limits is illegal due to some city ordinances, but i bet if i wanted to fight this i would find this was probably a hunting law and not a fishing law. I thought better of it than argue with law enforcement. They are just doing their job and a couple of carp are not worth the hassle.

Also some private lakes do not allow bowfishing. It is always a good idea to do your research and ask before going out. Talk with the lake association and provide them with facts about the destruction that carp can do to native vegetation and their impacts on the fish community. You may just get yourself your own private honey hole.

Just my .02.

Jeremy










SpawnSac27 said:


> I had a dispute with my buddy today on this...
> 
> On a smaller lake, I found some carp in the shallows. I was contemplating taking the boat out there and doing some bowfishing, and was told that it was illegal?!?! He says it can't be done because there are occupied dwellings within 450 ft. and it is illegal to discharge a "firearm" within 450 ft. of an occupied dwelling...I think he just doesn't want me to shoot the "pet carp" that his mom feeds :lol:
> 
> But honestly, what is the law on this?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I think the 450' rule applies


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

GSPHunter said:


> Bowfishing is just that a method of "fishing". Not a method of hunting. Nowhere in the hunting guide does it talk about bowfishing. Therefore the 450ft rule doesn't apply. Although, you should always avoid bowfishing around peoples boats, swimming areas etc. This just avoids confrontation and is just good ethics.
> 
> The only time i have had a problem with bowfishing is when doing it along a discharge drain within city limits. Carrying /dicharge a bow inside city limits is illegal due to some city ordinances.
> 
> ...


------------------------

Correct, clear and detailed answer ....... No 450 rule, its fishing...
(minor edit on my part )


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

i shoot right next too boats...i dont hit em..ive had alot of peole come out and b!tch me out..they say "im going to call the cops your shinning in my windows or making a noise "~~~ "i tell em no im not shinning in your windows thats the glare of the spotlight and the noise isnt loud so go call em"
just last night had a guy come out on his deck and shine use!!! :rant::rant: i could tell he was yelling but we just keep fishing...we actally went closer to his house just to "test" him alittle more:lol::lol:....all in all.. ive had alot of people tell me they were going to call the cops but ive never spoke to one yet...

as far as the 450 feet thing..it dosent apply...the only good or "pet" carp in your case is a dead carp!!!
i love telling people to go call the cops its fun..or ive had one fella come out just a yelling...shined my bow with the light..he went right back inside...he think he was scared thinking i was ganna shoot him (which i wouldnt lol:yikes but it was fun watching him run back inside and shut up.....you gotta have a backbone with lake residents they think they "own" the water and govern what people do on it..well they dont..i hate poeple like that and wont put up with em i know my rights and im not doing nothiung wrong
rocky


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

This forum is for asking Law Questions... We have other forums for "story telling".


----------



## my-handyman (Nov 10, 2003)

The CO that I talked to said- as long as the string is attach to both the bow and the arrow it is fishing, not hunting-no 450 rule


----------

